# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  سورس کد کامپوننت BehComponents (تقویم و تاریخ شمسی)

## saeed1386

سلام
مدتی هست که نتونستم به مشکلات و پیشنهادات دوستان رسیدگی کنم و به همین خاطر از همه معذرت می خواهم و به همین دلیل هم تصمیم گرفتم که *سورس کد کامپوننت* *BehComponents* را در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا هم کمکی باشه به بهتر شدن کامپوننت و در نتیجه کمکی هم باشه به دوستانی که احتیاج به تقویم شمسی دارند.
از همه دوستان تقاضا دارم چند تا نکته را از بنده حقیر بپذیرید.
· قطعا این کامپوننت عیب و ایرادات زیادی داره من این کامپوننت را با طرح و برنامه از پیش تعیین شده ای تهیه نکردم. از یک آیتم کوچک شروع شد چون نیاز به دیگر آیتم ها را مشاهده کردم سعی کردم آن را به بهترین نحو گسترش بدم.
· سعی کنید با منطق صحیح و بدون حاشیه عیب و ایرادات آن را بیان کنید.
· با تغییراتی که ایجاد می کنید، شماره نگارش کامپوننت را تغییر دهید تا دیگران هم در روند تغییرات قرار بگیرند.
· بعد از اینکه تغییرات را اعمال کردید و خواستید در اختیار دیگران قرار دهید، هم سورس و هم فایل dll را جداگانه بگذارید.
· فایل ها را در همین تاپیک قرار دهید.
از همه کسانی که سعی می کنند این کامپوننت گسترش پیدا کنه و یک آیتم خوب برای تاریخ شمسی داشته باشیم تشکر می کنم.
http://www.behsoft.blogfa.com/post-24.aspx

آیتم های درون کامپوننت عبارتند از :

MonthCalendarX
 
 

DatetimePickerX
 

DataGridViewX



PersianDateTime 

ButtonX


MessageBoxFarsi

----------


## mamalialex

با سلام ممنون از کامپوننت خوبتون می خواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه DataGridViewX را با فرمت نوشتن روز و ماه مانند DatetimePickerX (یکشنبه 9 تیر 1390) مشاهده کرد ممنون.؟

----------


## Farshid007

بابا اینا چرا اینطوری اند؟
من یه DatetimePickerX خواستم 
پدرم در اومد
اینو عدد می کنم میگه اون نیست 
اونو ادد می کنم میگه این نیست
اخرش همه ی کلاس هاشو ادد کردم باز هم خطا داد
بابا اینجوری چیزارو باید به صورت DLL اون هم جدا از هم بدبد

----------


## va2012

سلام.

آقا دستت درد نکنه همونیه که دنبالش بودم . خوبی این کامپوننت اینه که برخلاف بقیه کامپوننت های مشابه همه جاش رو میشه به دلخواه تغییر داد.

فقط اگه امکان داره یکم در مورد سورس و کلا الگوریتم تقویم شمسی توضیح بده. 

بازهم ممنون.

----------


## a2n447

ببخشید از این کامپوننت میشه توی php استفاده کرد؟؟اگه میشه، نحوه استفادشو کامل میگین؟؟ شدیدا لازمش دارم توی php.

----------


## Farshid007

نه دوست عزیز PHP یک زبان اسریپی هستش و هیچ ربطی به PHP نداره
واسه وب می تونید از Java کمک بگیرید

----------


## ciscozagros

خیلی عالیه ولی یه مشکل داره وقتیRightToLeftLayout = true میشه   dateTimePicker بهم می ریزه

----------


## ciscozagros

مشکل راست چین کردن فرم   dateTimePicker بهم می ریزه

----------


## saeed1386

سلام

چون خودم خیلی وقت نمیکردم به مشکلات کامپوننت رسیدگی کنم، سورس کد را براتون گذاشتم.

دوستانی که میتونن کمک کنن، لطف کنن مشکلاتی که کاربران میگن را برطرف کنن.

افرادی که از کامپوونت استفاده میکنن طبیعتا برنامه نویس هستند دیگه! پس یه مقدار خودتون هم تلاش کنید تا عیب و ایراداتش برطرف بشه.

فکر میکنم برای تاریخ های شمسی کامپوننت خوبی باشه، پس لطفا بعد از رفع مشکل نسخه جدیدشو برای دیگران هم بذارید.

با تشکر از همه.

----------


## hossein193

سلام
بابت کامپوننت تشکر می کنم
ازش استفاده می کنم اگر به نکته خاصی در موردش رسیدم در همین تاپیک اطلاع رسانی خواهم کرد.

----------


## armsoftpc

> ببخشید از این کامپوننت میشه توی php استفاده کرد؟؟اگه میشه، نحوه استفادشو کامل میگین؟؟ شدیدا لازمش دارم توی php.


نه، دوست عزیز، شما به وبلاگ آقای فرهادی به آدرس http://farhadi.ir/blog/ سر بزن، آخرین نسخه از تقویم به زبان *جاوا اسکریپت* نه جاوا رو قرار داده است.



> فقط اگه امکان داره یکم در مورد سورس و کلا الگوریتم تقویم شمسی توضیح بده.


توضیحی در کار نیست...

----------


## dab_hrd

چه جوري اين كامپونتها را به برنامه ام اضافه كنم مخصوصا" message box فارسي

----------


## dab_hrd

چه جوري اين كامپونتها را به برنامه ام اضافه كنم مخصوصا" message box فارسي

----------


## safasoft

من تمام روش هايي كه براي بقيه كامپوننت ها جواب دادن رو امتحان كردم اما نتونستم اين كامپوننت رو به ديتابيس وصل كنم. نه به تاريخ شمسي و نه به تاريخ انگليسي! كامپوننت خوبيه اما اگر ميشد مثالي از نحوه استفاده براي بايند كردن داشت عالي ميشد

----------


## samadblaj

سلام کسی dll فقط ایتن قسمت رو نداره برام بذاره؟

----------


## samadblaj

سلام لطفا یکی کمک من کنه میشه راهنمایی کنید چطور میتونم از این ابزار استفاد کنم یا فایل dll رو چجور بدست بیارم؟

----------


## vistacali

> سلام لطفا یکی کمک من کنه میشه راهنمایی کنید چطور میتونم از این ابزار استفاد کنم یا فایل dll رو چجور بدست بیارم؟



dll که داخل برنامه هست اگر سورس رو دانلود کرده باشی  بازش کن برو تو پوشه obj\Release داخل این قسمت dll  موجود است نبود بگو اپ کنم

----------


## samadblaj

> dll که داخل برنامه هست اگر سورس رو دانلود کرده باشی بازش کن برو تو پوشه obj\Release داخل این قسمت dll موجود است نبود بگو اپ کنم


نه دوست عزیز توی هیچ کدوم از پوشه ها نیست سرچ هم کردم ممنون میشم برام پیوست کنید خیلی بهش نیاز دارم....

----------


## vistacali

> نه دوست عزیز توی هیچ کدوم از پوشه ها نیست سرچ هم کردم ممنون میشم برام پیوست کنید خیلی بهش نیاز دارم....



http://s1.picofile.com/file/7564228167/BehComponents.dll.html

----------


## samadblaj

> http://s1.picofile.com/file/7564228167/BehComponents.dll.html


دوست عزیز واقعا دستتون درد نکنه جواب داد...موفق باشید

----------


## محمدجواد67

سلام 
رمز عبور می خواد چه کنیم.

----------


## mreza80

سلام دوست عزیز میشه راجع به این فایل BehComponents2.2.snk توضیحاتی بدهی 
و دوم اینکه اجازه استفاده از کامپوننت رو در برنامه هایمان داریم یا نه

----------


## setareh2013

نمیشه بازش کرد رمز عبور می خواد

----------


## abolfazl66

سلام
من اصلن نمیدونم چطور کار کنم ! از صفر

----------


## alireza_65

رمز عبورشو که تو توضیحات نوشته
 پسورد: www.justproject.persianblog.ir

----------


## mreza80

دوستان  من وقتی dateTimePickerX به دیتابیس بایند میکنم همچی درست کار میکنه ولی وقتی دیتابیس خالی هم میشه آخرین مقدار تو خودش نگه میداره 
یا وقتی میخوام رکوردی رو اضافه کنم باز مقدار قبلی رو نمایش میده البته میتونم برای حل این مشکل تاریخ روز رو درج کنم ولی راه درستی نیست و مشکل اول رو مرتفع نمیکنه آیا راهی برای حل مشکل هست یا نه

----------


## rahim_ttl

سلام به دوستان 
موقعی که این کنترل رو روی فرم قرار می دم و با Tab بین کنترل ها حرکت می کنم در رسم دوباره کنترل تاخیر وجود داره و جلوه خوبی نداره چه جوری می تونم درستش کنم؟

----------


## mohsen.yp

سلام
این کامپوننت باعث میشه فرم با تأخیر چند ثانیه ای لود بشه.

----------


## rana-writes

سلام.
چطوري ميشه توي اين كامپوننت تنظيمي انجام داد كه اگه كاربر نخواست تاريخ وارد بشه، تاريخ خالي بمونه؟
اين به طور پيش فرض با تاريخ جاري پر ميشه.

ميشه راهنمايي كنين؟

----------


## reza89amin

سلام
کسی میدونه این مشکل واسه چیه ؟؟

----------


## Iran58

سلام
من بااستفاده از این کامپونت تاریخ را بصورت میلادی در جدول خودم ذخیره می کنم
حالا چطوری می توانم تاریخ را از جدول مورد نظر خوانده و در کام÷ونت نمایش بدهم برای ویرایش تاریخ

----------


## arda2121

سلام آقای سعید 1386 چرا موقعی که تاریخ رو انتخاب می کنی به جای 1393/03/03 تاریخ رو به صورت 1393/3/3 انتخاب میشه و صفر ها حذف میشن لطف کندی اصلاح بفرمائید چون در بانک ناهماهنگی به وجود میاد و زمانیکه می خوای بین دو تاریخ رو جستجو کنی دیگخ تاریخ هایی که صفر ندارد جستجو نمیشه

----------


## sasan9

با سلام و تشکر فراوان من میخواستم وقتی از dateTimePickerX استفاده میکنم تو تکست باکش همینطوری نشون بد مثلا :
جمعه 17 مرداد 93 ولی وقتی تو دیتا بیس میخوام بریزم  اینطوری بریزم : 1393/05/17
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
مثلا کامپوننت iranshamsidate چهارنوع نمایش داره .showdatemodel تعیین میشه ولی اینجا میخوام بدونم چنین امکانی هست یا نه؟ ممنون

به جواب رسیدم dateTimePickerX1.SelectedDateInStringPersian

----------


## bitaaaaaa

باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید
میخواستم بدونم این سورس کدکامپوننت تقویم وتاریخ شمسی باچه نرم افزاری بازمیشه؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام
من فیلد تاریخ رو تو sql از نوع Date انتخاب کردم ...
و توی کامپوننت short رو انتخاب کردم ، حالا چطور میتونم توی دیتابیس ذخیرش کنم ؟
الان چون تاریخ میلادی نیست خطا میده ! (قبلا تاریخ رو بصورت nvarchar ذخیره میکردم)

----------


## mosafer_deltang

سلام
خیلی کامپوننت عالی هست. فقط یه مشکل جدی داره.

روی فرم اول یک دکمه بذارید که با زدن اون دکمه، فرم دوم نمایش داده بشه.
روی فرم دوم یک dateTimePickerX بذارید.
حالا 148 بار فرم دوم رو باز و بسته کنید. با خطا مواجه میشین.
حالا اکه دو تا dateTimePickerX روی فرم دوم باشه، 148 بار نصف میشه یعنی با 74 بار اجرا خطا میده. اگه چهار تا بذارید . . .

برای تست مطلبی که گفتم میتونید روی Form_Load فرم دوم، دستور Close بذارید. و روی دکمه فرم اول یک لوپ بذارید که 148 با فرم دوم رو ShowDialog کنه
حالا اگه روی فرمی 148 تا dateTimePickerX بذارید که کلا ویژال استادیو هنگ میکنه و بسته میشه.

من در پروژم از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم و روی اکثر فرم هام اون رو گذاشتم. حالا اگه کاربر فرم های مختلفی رو باز و بسته کنه کافیه 148 بار این کامپوننت دیده بشه تا کلا برنامه هنگ کنه.
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید تا مجبور نشم تقریبا همه فرم هام رو تغییر بدم.

با جستجویی که انجام دادم مشکل مربوط به موضوع زیر بود:
https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...forum=winforms

----------


## m.a.s.b

یه دور برنامه رو run کنی میسازه

----------


## pooya_friend

دوستان ایا راهی برای حذف این خط چینها هست ؟بیزحمت یه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## maj3614

اقا میشه به جای این تیکه کد در DatetimePickerX  که تاریخ و زمان را برمیگردونه (SelectedDateInDateTime)  کاری کرد که فقط تاریخ را برگردونه ؟

----------


## MBM-MBM

سلام
چطور میشه از کنترل PersianCalender تاریخ انتخابی کاربر رو دریافت کرد ؟؟؟
توی dateTimePickerX1 تاریخ انتخابی توی خاصیت text‌ اون ذخیره میشه 
ولی توی باید چطورتاریخ انتخابی رو دریافت کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## رامین مرادی

> سلام
> چطور میشه از کنترل PersianCalender تاریخ انتخابی کاربر رو دریافت کرد ؟؟؟
> توی dateTimePickerX1 تاریخ انتخابی توی خاصیت text‌ اون ذخیره میشه 
> ولی توی باید چطورتاریخ انتخابی رو دریافت کنم ؟؟؟


خاصیت Value رو بگیرید.

----------

